# Golf Buggy



## suebri (Jul 4, 2010)

How much will it cost to take a golf buggy from Leeds to the Algarve.
Anyone going anytime soon.
Sue


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

You'll have to keep stopping to charge it up.


----------



## suebri (Jul 4, 2010)

silvers said:


> You'll have to keep stopping to charge it up.


Ha Ha


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



silvers said:


> You'll have to keep stopping to charge it up.


Nice one Silvers

Peter


----------



## Silverwizard (Nov 21, 2009)

silvers said:


> You'll have to keep stopping to charge it up.


:eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Sorry Sue, Just pulling your leg.
Try calling Algarve removals or Mudauto, there really is no point asking white van man as the weight would be restrictive.


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

Algarve Removals are based in Chelmsford, not sure if they collect from Leeds. If they don't I'm not sure I'd fancy the M1...


----------

